# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Software Discussion >  Best Software for Curved Text

## STAVKA

Hi

What is the best (preferably free) software for making curved text for map labels? I am using GIMP and I am fully aware of the technique for that software, and have mastered it to do it routinely, but I find it very inconvenient, time-consuming and tiring. 

Do you know of any add-ons, plug-ins, or just normal features of GIMP and/or other programs which make this an easy simple task?


Thanks

----------


## Hai-Etlik

Inkscape is what you're looking for.

----------


## Meshon

When I need curved text for photoshop I do the text in Illustrator and just copy it over once it looks right. You can probably use a similar process to go from Inkscape to GIMP. Vectors are so friendly!

cheers,
Meshon

----------


## Lomew Bartho

Hey Guys well 'HeliosPaint 1.5' is the best software for curved the text.Thanks!!

----------


## Gamerprinter

Most every image editor and vector application can do this easily, though I find vector applications do it more quickly, easily and is always editable. Some applications can't do this, but those that can do so easily, so is there a best program for curved text - not really.

----------

